# Fotoflow Gallery by Digicrafts



## sonny_c (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody tried Fotoflow Gallery by Digicrafts?  I saw something about them on Photoshop User TV.


http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomFotoFlowGallery#


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw it in the exchange, but that was about it. I did hack together a version of this type of thing ages ago though: http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'3/frogjs-web-gallery.html

No thumbnails though.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2008)

That's pretty neat!  I like that idea!


----------

